# KYT: The Teej



## Sinkhead (Mar 24, 2008)

*The 'temper being questioned during this session is The Teej!* (View blog or Wiki page) 

For those of you that are new to the game, here are the rules:
One user will be put on the questioning stand every two days (or so)
Once that user's session of questioning starts, anybody can ask that user a reasonable amount of questions they want via posting on the thread
These questions can be about anything. Personal life, GBAtemp/internet life, pet peeves, musical tastes, "what if" situations... ANYTHING!
Please try to post all your questions at once, in one solid post
Upon receiving questions, the user that is in the spotlight can answer them at anytime, as long as it's before their time is up
This quirky little activity will help us get to know our fellow 'tempers even better in an exciting, chaotic manner!



Spoiler: Future sessions



cupajoe38
ChotaZ
xalphax
Orc
Osaka
Twiffles
Masta_mind257
Little
slvrdrgn123
pikadude1006
Skye07
Costello!
neschn
scubersteve
sinkhead
offtopic84
Nathilius
chuckstudios
coolbho3000
TrolleyDave
Linkiboy
CrystalSweet





Spoiler: Past sessions



WeaponXxX (March 22nd to 24th)
ZeWarriorReturns (March 18th to 20th)
Shiro786 (March 16th to 18th then 20th to 22nd)
JacobReaper (March 14th to 16th)
xcalibur (March 12th to 14th)
sonicslasher (March 10th to 12th)
CockroachMan (March 8th to 10th)
Nero (March 4th to 8th)
Syslak (March 2nd to 4th)
wiithepeople (Feb. 27th to March 2nd)
Mortenga (Feb. 22nd to 27th - Never answered questions)
DarkAura (Feb. 19th to 22nd)
Warcueid (Feb. 16th to 19th)
pkprostudio (Feb. 13th to 16th)
Icarus (Feb. 11th to 13th)
Samutz (Feb. 8th to 11th)
JPH (Feb. 6th to 8th)
Taras (Jan. 29th to Feb. 6th)
mercluke (Jan. 26th to 29th)
Harsky (Jan. 24th to 26th)
Hadrian (Jan. 21st to 24th)
Fiddy101 (Jan. 19th to 21st)
Extreme Coder (Jan. 17th to 19th)
Ace Gunman (Jan. 15th to 17th)
silverspoon (Jan. 13th to 15th)
Thug4L1f3 (Jan. 11th to 13th)
Jax (Jan. 9th to 11th)
\/\/oltz (Jan. 7th to 9th)
ShadowXP (Jan. 5th to 7th)
SpikeyNDS (Jan. 3rd to 5th)
Sessions from last season


If you want a KYT session, simply PM sinkhead and he'll add you to the queue  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks to JPH for the banner!

*Posts merged*

Favourite lolcat?
Who is your God?
Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 24, 2008)

*Favourite lolcat?*
My favourite Lolcat? Hmm... Probably Invisible Bike.






*Who is your God?*
Who is my god? Well that would be Jesus Christ, being a christian. Or Miyamoto, being a gamer. XD

*Would you rather be a fireman or a lumberjack?*
I'd totally be a lumberjack. But like a NINJA LUMBERJACK. Yeah man, he goes around at night cutting the enemy's trees and shit. Badass.


----------



## Costello (Mar 24, 2008)

1. Interesting wiki page you have here. How long did it take for you to write it?
2. Has the idea of joining the mod team ever crossed your mind?
3. If GBAtemp had to change its name, any idea what it could be?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Mar 24, 2008)

1) Signature drink?

2) What makes you so awesome? Told in the perspective of a blind midget from New Orleans.

3) How goes your studies?

4) Teej Ee Eye Ef?

5) How goes the coding and such?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 24, 2008)

I have never seen you before, What is your business here?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 24, 2008)

*Costello*

*1. Interesting wiki page you have here. How long did it take for you to write it?*
Thank you! It took me at least an hour, probably closer to an hour and a half/two hours.

*2. Has the idea of joining the mod team ever crossed your mind?*
It always has, really. I've wanted to join, but I knew asking for the chance was against the rules 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Lets just say if you guys asked me now, I'd probably say yes.

*3. If GBAtemp had to change its name, any idea what it could be?*
Easy choice. It'd be htrh forums, of course!


*Ace Gunman*

*1) Signature drink?*
Strongbow, by far.

*2) What makes you so awesome? Told in the perspective of a blind midget from New Orleans.*
"When I sense The Teej, and I hear his voice, I know that there is a sense of calm around me. It's like I can feel this aura that makes me feel like I'm 7' tall, even though I'm only really 2'. The Teej doesn't care I'm so small though, because he knows I have a big heart and that's all that matters to him. Because he's awesome. I so love him. Not in the gay way, though."

*3) How goes your studies?*
Totally bad ass. I've made space invaders, a robot, a graphics program and soon I'm currently working on my new game ONE GUN.

*4) Teej Ee Eye Ef?*
Teej's International Exhilirating... something.

*5) How goes the coding and such?*
Pretty well, like I said I'm working on my new game ONE GUN. I also truly know what it means for a program to be Object Oriented. One year ago I barely even knew what that meant, despite having being taught it for 4 years prior.

*NeSchn*

*I have never seen you before, What is your business here?*
To fund the worlds biggest pint of grog the world has ever seen! Also, romz. Which by the way, where can I download them?


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> *NeSchn*
> 
> *I have never seen you before, What is your business here?*
> To fund the worlds biggest pint of grog the world has ever seen! Also, romz. Which by the way, where can I download them?


Gah! Shame on you there are no ROM's on here mister.

Whats your favorite flashcard?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there are, they're just hiding! I must find them!

Anyway, my favourite flashcard would probably have to be the Super Card DS ONE. It's the one I've been using all of this for my homebrew and it's worked like a gem. Then again, I haven't really checked out any of these newer flash cards like EDGE. Considering I buy all of my games the race for 100% compatibility with all dumps isn't a race I'm interested in, which is usually what most flash cart providers I've known try to focus on.

EDIT: I know it's not really an answer to anything, but for people who read this topic as soon as it started, I just want them to know I have actually posted something in my blog now. If you want to check it out, feel free.


----------



## JPH (Mar 25, 2008)

Why the name 'The Teej'? 

What brought you to GBAtemp?

Pets?

Music?

Socks?


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 25, 2008)

1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?

2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?

3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?

4) Dogs or Cats?

5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?

6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?

7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?

8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 25, 2008)

1.) most annoying member?
2.) pet peeves?
3.) favorite franchise?
4.) What is the thing you know the most about?
5.) What is the best thing you've ever tasted?
6.) What is the least amount of money you'd have to make to consider yourself rich?
7.) Favorite oxymoron?
8.) Whose thoughts would you most like to read?
9.) What is the most disgusting thing you've ever had to do?
10.) What's the best way to get rid of a dead body?
11.) What is your guilt CD?
12.) wild toushi?
13.) 2+2=5
14.) teej??


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*Why the name 'The Teej'? *
Well my first two names are Tim James, so automatically my initials are TJ. Teej is a common deviation of this. The "The" part, well, just came out one day between me and a friend.

*What brought you to GBAtemp?*
Originally, it was actually trying to get help on game development, or pokemon hacks, I can't remember which. I was never really interested in flash carts and wasn't even aware there was such a massive scene for ROM distribution, either. At the time, anyway. 

*Pets?*
I'd rather not torture goldfish by making them rely on me for their daily food supply, and my house is too small for anything else.

*Music?*
Rock and Metal mainly, although I really love my orchestral, too, usually Anime and VG OSTs.

*Socks?*
Yes, I wear socks! But seriously, I'm fine with anything that doesn't make me look like a girl, really


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*WeaponXxX*

*1) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one console (All memories of all other consoles would be erased) what console would you choose?*
It would probably be my N64. I loved that console to bits. It'd be tough, though.

*2) If you were to be given a chance to relive life knowing the joy of only one GAME (All memories of all other consoles and games would be erased) what game would you choose?*
My jesus would never force this upon me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It'd be Ocarina of Time.

*3) What character NOT in SSBB would you like to see in SSBB?*
Dante, most definitely. A more realistic choice would be Mega man, though.

*4) Dogs or Cats?*
Dogs, provided they're timid towards me.

*5) That protein based goop they ate in the Matrix or Soylent Green?*
That protein based goop, by far. Soylent Green was some really weird ass shit.

*6) If you could switch lives with one video game character for one day ... which character would it be and why?*
Nice question! It would probably be Dante from Devil May Cry. He has the most stylish moves and just going around kicking demon ass for a day would be so awesome.

*7) If you could have any profession ... seriously any profession in the world... real or fantasy...what would it be?*
Putting my games development passion aside, it'd probably be something futuristic like robot development or something. Either that, or something to do with Magic.

*8) Lets pretend all video game characters were real...which video game character would you most likely want to have sexual relations with?*
Zelda, definitely. ADULT Zelda, that is. I aint having no kid in my bed, I tell you that much!

*awdofgum*

*1.) most annoying member?*
I can't say I've found anyone in particular to be annoying. Only people I find annoying are newbies who come in and think they know everything about Zelda when they clearly _don't_. Oh, and those who spam. I'm pretty chillax guy though, really, so it's hard for you to be considered annoying by me.

*2.) pet peeves?*
People who tap on objects like tables for way too long when I'm trying to concentrate, or relax.

*3.) favorite franchise?*
Zelda series, by far.

*4.) What is the thing you know the most about?*
Hmm, good question. That'd either be Zelda or Maths - probably Zelda now. Games Programming is getting close, though.

*5.) What is the best thing you've ever tasted?*
Apple Crumble. DAMN I love that stuff!

*6.) What is the least amount of money you'd have to make to consider yourself rich?*
750,000 to 1 Million in the bank. Anything less then that and you're just well off.

*7.) Favority oxymoron?*
I can't say I have one, actually...

*8.) Whose thoughts would you most like to read?*
I dunno. I mean, there are quite a few people (like my friends), but nobody in particular. Plus, I don't really have a girl that I like, currently, so I can't even say that :/

*9.) What is the most disgusting thing you've ever had to do?*
That would be smelling gone off Milk. I seriously can't stand that shit, it's repulsive.

*10.) What's the best way to get rid of a dead body?*
To not rely on Tanya Branning! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Sorry, eastenders joke) The best way would be to chop it up with a chainsaw and distribute the various pieces to different places (like, one bit in a river, one bit in a forest, etc).

*11.) What is your guilt CD?*
Haha, that would have to be the Linkin Park/Jay Z collision course album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*12.) wild toushi*
RACIST

*13.) 2+2=5*
2+2 = 1 because 2 = 1

*14.) teej??*
Those fucking fucks, they stole my fucking name!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2008)

I like you, Do you like me?

You also said you listen to metal? Now what types, Black metal, Death metal? Thats what Im into.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Well, I don't hate you, and you don't seem like an ass, so I guess I do? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm not really sure what sub-genres the bands I like are, so here are some examples of the bands I listen to:

Stone Sour
Killswitch Engage
Drowning Pool
Slipknot (anything by first stuff)
Trivium
Dimmu Borgir
Fighstar
Lamb of God
Enter Shikari
Machine Head
Funeral for a Friend
Avenged Sevenfold
Deftones
Sevendust
36 Crazyfists
Disturbed
Alter Bridge
Chimaira

Does this give you a good idea?


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
Do you love me?
Have I destroyed your life?
Cake or Pie?
Black or Pink
Which pokémon would you prefer to have sex with?
Which console would you prefer to have sex with?
LOOK, BEHIND YOU?!


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?*
A woodchuck would chuck as much wood as a woodchuck could chuck if a woodchuck would want to chuck wood!

*Do you love me?*
I love you with _all my heart_





*Have I destroyed your life?*
Only twice, you treacherous bastard  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Cake or Pie?*
The cake is a lie, clearly it's pie!

*Black or Pink*
Black. Unless you're talking about the _Pink Power Ranger_. OH YEAH.

*Which pokémon would you prefer to have sex with?*
Probably Jynx. You know she's a demon in the sack. He he he.

*Which console would you prefer to have sex with?*
You know it's the Wii, baby!

*LOOK, BEHIND YOU?!*
SHIT! *does a barrel roll*


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Teej, try some "Poets of the Fall", if you haven't already.


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

Follow up question on "How I destroyed your life?"

What did I do?! D;


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Teej, try some "Poets of the Fall", if you haven't already.



Wasn't what I was expecting, but I really like them. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Naithilius - the first time you indirectly almost got me killed by not stopping that guy getting on the plane. Yeah _that_ guy. He happened to be my assailant, you know. I had to use my ten tails chakra (oh yeah, you know I have that) just to stop him. The second time was when you ran me over. Yeah, don't think I didn't know it was you. I only came back here to return the favour!


----------



## test84 (Mar 25, 2008)

Teej, they are the ones behind the song Late Goodbye, the famouse Max Payne II OST.

also try their song called "LIFT", and its clip too.

and if you want more, try Carnival of Rust too.

and why dont u listen to my songs? you may like them too since at some point, my fav bands were so similiar to urs. 

http://ifile.it/bo29szy
http://ifile.it/7bdq3rn

(these recommendations are based on your fav bands)


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> Teej, they are the ones behind the song Late Goodbye, the famouse Max Payne II OST.
> 
> also try their song called "LIFT", and its clip too.
> 
> ...



Not bad, although the two songs you provided seemed a bit too, well, alternative for my liking, sorry.


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Mar 25, 2008)

Soulja boy? (BE SPECIFIC ON HOW MUCH U H8 HIM (I KNOW EVERY1 ON THE FORUM DOES) )
They're making 50 Cent: The Sequel, tell us how much u will be beefin.

That is all


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Masta_mind257 said:
			
		

> Soulja boy? (BE SPECIFIC ON HOW MUCH U H8 HIM (I KNOW EVERY1 ON THE FORUM DOES) )
> They're making 50 Cent: The Sequel, tell us how much u will be beefin.
> 
> That is all



Words can't describe, so I'll just post this collage:


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 25, 2008)

Ehh, your taste is ok. I listen to more of the harder stuff like, Mayhem, Burzum, Cannibal Corpse and such.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Ehh, your taste is ok. I listen to more of the harder stuff like, Mayhem, Burzum, Cannibal Corpse and such.



I'd probably like the harder stuff, I just never get around to finding out decent bands for the harder stuff.


----------



## Spikey (Mar 25, 2008)

1. One
2. Two
3. Three
4. fork
5. finish him
6. s..............................................
7. grrr....
8. Hi.
9. Speak in the 4th person much?
10. If you could sex up any male member of GBAtemp, who would it be and why?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*1. One*
Buckle

*2. Two*
My Shoe

*3. Three*
Knock at

*4. fork*
my door

*5. finish him*
AAAAAAAAAAAGH FALCOOON PUNNNNNNCH!!!

*6. s..............................................*
Shit, Shave or Shampoo?

*7. grrr....*
You had to chose the cheap character, didn't you?

*8. Hi.*
Fuck off.

*9. Speak in the 4th person much?*
I've done it on occasion (really, I have)

*10. If you could sex up any male member of GBAtemp, who would it be and why?*
That would totally be Ace Gunman. I know I don't look like David Boreanaz, but damnit, I can try!


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm back! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Missed me?
If not, why not? ._.
If you did, why? 
Am I chewing on your right or left sock?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*Missed me?*
_With all my heart_





*If you did, why?*
I have attatchment issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Am I chewing on your right or left sock?*
Neither, you're crazy.


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> *Missed me?*
> _With all my heart_
> 
> 
> ...




Follow up questions:

How did you get attached to me?
Why arn't I chewing on your socks?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*How did you get attached to me?*
Love at first sight, naturally.

*Why arn't I chewing on your socks?*
_Because I'm not wearing socks._


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> *How did you get attached to me?*
> Love at first sight, naturally.
> 
> *Why arn't I chewing on your socks?*
> _Because I'm not wearing socks._



But wait?! How could you have seen my if I never exposed my true identidy?

and Touché at the socks question.


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm a ninja lumberjack, remember? Ninja Lumberjacks actually have this super-super-sensory perception. I could tell everything about you from the moment I saw your posts.


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> I'm a ninja lumberjack, remember? Ninja Lumberjacks actually have this super-super-sensory perception. I could tell everything about you from the moment I saw your posts.




If that is true you will be able to tell what I Am holding on right now?!


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Nathilius said:
			
		

> The Teej said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that would be your OH GOD MAN, PUT IT AWAY!


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

Put away my delicious chocolate cupcake?! WHY? D;


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

That shit is seriously fattening, that's why.


----------



## Zonix (Mar 25, 2008)

The Teej said:
			
		

> That shit is seriously fattening, that's why.




No, it's not cuz ... cuz... LOOK BEHIND YOU A GIANT BANANA MONSTER IS ATTACKING!

What do you do?

Anyways.. Let's get back to the questions.


How old are you?
When did you loose your virginity?
Who did you loose it to?
Favorite snack?
Favorite drink?
Favorite clothes?
Favorite TV-show?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally, proper questions. Good man.

*How old are you?*
21. (Well, in 8 days)

*When did you loose your virginity?*
Haven't yet.

*Who did you loose it to?*
See above.

*Favorite snack?*
I don't really snack, but if anything it's a bacon roll.

*Favorite drink?*
Pepsi Max.

*Favorite clothes?*
Anything that doesn't look ridiculous

*Favorite TV-show?*
Eastenders, Doctor Who or Torchwood. Can't make up my mind on those 3.


----------



## Sinkhead (Mar 25, 2008)

How much do you like those little sausages with bacon wrapped round them? Aren't they just divine?
And cheesy nachos?
And chocolate cake?
And mince pies?
And cat?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 25, 2008)

21 in 8 days eh, you gonna go drinking?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 25, 2008)

*sinkhead*

*How much do you like those little sausages with bacon wrapped round them? Aren't they just divine?*
Ah man, they are so nice. Them being bite size is both a blessing and a curse, for sure. 

*And cheesy nachos?*
YES.

*And chocolate cake?*
*YES.*

*And mince pies?*
...no..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*And cat?*
Cat is amazingly tasty.


*awdofgum*

*21 in 8 days eh, you gonna go drinking? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
Is this a... trick question? XD Hell yes I'm gonna drink!


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 26, 2008)

Now, do you engage in illegal activities sir?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Now, do you engage in illegal activities sir?



Only playing Ocarina of Time on my computer. I know it doesn't make it legal, but I do own pretty much every version of Ocarina of Time, ever, including the VC version. I don't download MP3s or ROMs or anything like that. I went legit when I realised everything was better when bought (this was at least 5 years ago)


----------



## Moots (Mar 26, 2008)

Why is everything legit better?


----------



## The Teej (Mar 26, 2008)

*Why is everything legit better?*
Because I don't play my music, movies or games knowing I got this shit illegally. I have a heavy conscience.


----------

